#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-27
<subdarda> Hola
<subdarda> Soy nuevo por aqui
<diablosjp> Y la reunion??
<subdarda> Hola
<subdarda> soy nuevo por aqui
<diablosjp> Hola!
<subdarda> Hay reunion?
<diablosjp> Havia..pero no paso nada
<subdarda> a ya
<diablosjp> Hace 2 horas atras
<subdarda> yo cai por aqui de casualidad
<subdarda> ayer recien instale el ubuntu
<diablosjp> Bienvenido
<diablosjp> Que tal?
<subdarda> bueno lo instale hace mucho tiempo pero tube problemas con los driver
<subdarda> y cambie de lap y ayer lo instale
<subdarda> iva bien
<diablosjp> Fue bien?
<subdarda> asta que le di actualizar
<subdarda> y alli murio
<subdarda> o almenos eso creo yo
<subdarda> pero bueno, estoy bajando la ultima version que recien la veo hoy y reinstalare
<diablosjp> Com la atualizacion?
<subdarda> la del gestor de actualizacion
<diablosjp> Hum...
<subdarda> si, me parecio raro
<subdarda> reinicio, y se keda la pantalla en negro
<subdarda> y me deja escribir
<subdarda> pero no comandos
<diablosjp> La atualizacion, a veces no va bien...
<diablosjp> Por los programas que uno instala o por cambios de configuracion...driver..etc
<diablosjp> A...el driver de video creo...
<subdarda> si debe ser ello
<diablosjp> Cuanto tiempo falta para terminar el download?
<subdarda> por que habia instalado el catalys de ati
<diablosjp> Hum..tiene que hacer um backup del Xorg...por siaca
<diablosjp> Para restaurar si pasa alguna cosa
<subdarda> como es eso?
<diablosjp> sudo /etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup
<subdarda> mmmm
<diablosjp> sin driver....
<subdarda> y para levantarla?
<diablosjp> sudo mv  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<subdarda> a verdad... en el arranque salen 2 para entrar
<subdarda> la primera murio
<subdarda> la segnda si entra normal
<diablosjp> HUm...raro
<diablosjp> en el grub??
<subdarda> aja
<diablosjp> Ha...talvez el kernel de la atualizacion tuvo problema con el driver de video....
<diablosjp> entonces el ubuntu sin atualizacion ainda funciona
<subdarda> si derrepente
<subdarda> falta 10 min para que termine la 9.04
<diablosjp> Bueno..pero recuerda los comandos, si te pasa de nuevo sin una segunda opcion
<subdarda> ya los tengo bien apuntados
<subdarda> pero como lo ingreso si me pasa lo mismo
<diablosjp> Tu va instalar solo el ubuntu?
<subdarda> aja
<subdarda> a no, tengo el ubuntu y el windows
<diablosjp> Ya....cuanto gigas de memoria RAM tienes
<subdarda> 2 gb
<subdarda> le puse 2gb de swap
<subdarda> esta bien?
<diablosjp> HUm..mira...tiene gente que pone la misma cantidad RAm en SWAP...y otros el doble...
<subdarda> a ya
<subdarda> y le puse 10gb para el ubuntu
<diablosjp> Hum...usas mas el windows?
<subdarda> bueno, como te digo recien lo instale ayer
<subdarda> y estaba bien afanoso todo el dia con el ubuntu
<subdarda> asta que murio
<diablosjp> Esta bien....para empiezar...
<subdarda> lo que pasa esque yo diseño, y nose si puedo levantar los programas alli
<subdarda> el corel y el adobe
<diablosjp> Hay..similares...pero es question de gusto
<subdarda> a si hay similares podria probar
<diablosjp> Corel draw???y Photoshop???
<subdarda> corel draw, photosho dreamweaver y flash
<subdarda> y las reuniones de aqui de que se tratan?
<diablosjp> Mira....dreamwaver= NVU
<diablosjp> Photoshop=GIMP
<diablosjp> coreldraw=SODIPODI o INKSCAPE
<diablosjp> Mira...esta vez era para organizar una planificacion de evento del lanzamiento de Intrepid Ibex
<diablosjp> En la UTP
<subdarda> que es ello?
<diablosjp> http://wiki.ubuntu-pe.org/anuncios/reunionporirceldomingo26deoctubre
<subdarda> a ok
<subdarda> listo descarga terminada
<subdarda> a instalar
<diablosjp> Suerte
<subdarda> un gusto
<diablosjp> Lo mismo...
<subdarda> te vere por aqui de nuevo seguro
<diablosjp> De hecho
<subdarda> chevere entonces
<subdarda> ciao
<diablosjp> Ya...que te vaya bien la instalacion
<subdarda> Hola
<subdarda> Hay alguien por aqui?
<AnaRosa> hola
<carlosmol> hola
<carlosmol> a todos soy estudainte te computacion de Huancayo
<carlosmol> alguien podria ayuddarme
<carlosmol> con los mandos para ejecutar en el temrinal
<carlosmol> comandos
<carlosmol> para ejecutar en el terminal
<ratasxy_> carlosmol
<ratasxy_> que comando quieres usar
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si he reportado un bug, y le estoy aplicando un patch y pongo mi debdiff, tengo que pedir que hagan un SRU o algo asi para que arreglen el bug en Jaunty?
<nxvl> sep
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pero que hago, lo asigno a u-u-s y en #u-motu pido un sru?
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<RoAkSoAx> ty
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, btw.. que mentors están disponibles.. voy a pedir uno nuevamente
<nxvl> nu aidia
<RoAkSoAx> ?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-28
<jcmono> que honda
<latincorsario> hola..
<latincorsario> gente interesada en un servidor ubuntu
<Ddiods> Buenas
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> hola
<edgar_yutt> hello
<cfoch> que tal?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, ya anda :d
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, si tamare toy esperando pero nadie me responde en ubuntu-ve
<viperhoot> hahahoks
<viperhoot> ahora si a jatear
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<subdar> Hola
<subdar> hay alguien por aqui?
<subdarda> Hola
<subdarda> hay alguien en la sala?
<Chalo> exit
<Chalo> quit
<Subdarda> Buenos Dias
<Subdarda> Se encuentra alguien por aqui?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, quien es el jefe de sysadmins de canonical sabes?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> para q?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, sabdfl me dijo ke me contacte pa pedirle entre level position
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<RoAkSoAx> <jcastro> <RoAkSoAx> QUESTION: Does canonical provides Internships or Entry Level positions for sysadmins/developers?
<RoAkSoAx> <sabdfl> RoAkSoAx: yes, we do, best to chat with someone on the canonical platform (ubuntu) team, or one of the sysadmins if that's your focus area
<nxvl> le hubieras pedido un numbre
<nxvl> nombre*
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si eso haré
<zero0> tengo un problema con un modem alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<roncito> hola com hago para participar de la comunidad ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> roncito, primero dale una mirada a : http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/ubuntu-pe
<x100preangel> hola a todos por ahi
<x100preangel> :)
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-29
<Subdarda> Hola...
<Subdarda> alguien por aqui?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ivoks es motu mentor?
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> pero se le puede pedir q sea
<nxvl> es bien afanoso
<nxvl> y ayuda bastante
<nxvl> ademas q tiene un negocio
<nxvl> creo q es partner de canonical, pero ni estoy seguro
<nxvl> el da soporte e implementacion de servidores en ubuntu
<nxvl> por eso le interesa tanto tu propuesta
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pue, creo que le dire que sea mi mentor :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<andres833> COMUNICADO: Debido a la gripe porcina a partir   del miercoles 29 de Abril, se prohibe saludar  de  besos   y de mano, por  lo  q  el gobierno de colombia a ha sugerido dar agarrones de nalga al  momento de saludar. Recuerde son medidas preventivas. copia y pega,  pasalo  urgente, ayuda a combatirla
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-30
<carlitos_troncho> amigos del chat
<carlitos_troncho> un favor
<carlitos_troncho> quiero hacerles una pregunta
<carlitos_troncho> ?¡
<carlitos_troncho> como instalo un archivo .tar y un .rpm
<EGCdigital> hola carlitos_troncho .
<EGCdigital> ya buscaste en google?
<viperhoot> pregunta, alguien sabe si es posible desfragmentar particiones windows desde linux ?
<viperhoot> hmm creo q no se puede :s
<EGCdigital> pues winbugs siempre dara problemas.
<viperhoot> el problema es que cuando desfragmento desde windows, por alguna curiosa razón mi pc se reinicia de la nada
<EGCdigital> Con GNU/Linux no ocurre fragmentación de ficheros
<viperhoot> hmm si, lo que quiero es justo una herramienta para desfragmentar algo de windows desde linux
<viperhoot> pero buehh, creo q no hay
<carlitos_troncho> en archivos .tar
<carlitos_troncho> si busque
<carlitos_troncho> toy en eso
<carlitos_troncho> pero no llega  a solucionar mi problema de como instalar
<carlitos_troncho> un archivo.tar
<EGCdigital> leo algo para la desfragmentacion
<EGCdigital> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/17647
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> ke tal ?
<Ddiods> Buenas
<cfoch> ke haciendo?
<Ddiods> revisando mi correo y leyendo lo de MariaDB
<Ddiods> y tu?
<cfoch> aca buscando wallpapers
<cfoch> soy fanatico del escritorio
<EGCdigital> yo soy fanatico a perutops
<cfoch> jejeje
<cfoch> y ya votaron por los afiches?
<Jonthan34> ola
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> ke tal?
<alemcito> alguien sabe el segundo apellido de nicolas valcarcel?
<redrebel> por que las letras en KDE son tan grandes?
<mib_d7m7mn> hola
<mib_d7m7mn> a todos los presentes
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-01
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cuando haces un empaquetamiento desde 0, y la version es digamos 0.3, el changelog tiene que ir: 0.3-1ubuntu1 ?
<cfoch> hola
<fernando> hola
<fernando> ahy algien ???
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, sabes algo de mi pedido de mentorships?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-02
<cfoch> hola
<EGCdigital> hi !
<cfoch> ke tal?
<viperhoot> saludos cfoch
<cfoch> alguien de aca da charlas gratuitas¿?
<viperhoot> hmmm depende
<viperhoot> cfoch, que necesitas ?
<cfoch> estaba conversando con mi papa
<cfoch> podrian ir los de ubuntu-pe
<cfoch> al colegio de contadores
<cfoch> de lima
<viperhoot> de ?
<viperhoot> Lima ?
<viperhoot> ahh ya
<viperhoot> pues, creo que todo es cuestion de coordinarlo
<cfoch> tambien pensabamos en hacer algo para que la sunat saque una version de su PDT para linux
<cfoch> porke el problema de los contadores es ke ellos al declarar sus impuestos usan ese programa
<cfoch> el PDT
<cfoch> y con wine no funciona
<cfoch> ya lo hemos probado, no solo nosotros sino mas gente, si te fijas en el foro de aca veras que mas gente ha comentado sobre eso anteriormente
<cfoch> y eso es necesario no solo para los contadores sino para las empresas
<cfoch> porke por esto obligadamente tienen que usar windows
<viperhoot> hmm si
<viperhoot> eso le compete mucho a la sunat
<viperhoot> y a los desarrolladores que andan detrás
<viperhoot> prueba viendo los créditos del pdt haber si encuentras correo de algún desarrollador
<cfoch> pero como decian en el FLISOL cuando se quiere que una empresa cambie su sistema, es muy dificil hacerlo conversando con el desarrollador. Hay que ir de frente a la cabeza
<cfoch> voi a ver lo ke me dices...
<cfoch> no dice
<cfoch> dice nada mas: PRograma de Declaracion Telematica. Software desarrollado por la SUNAT con licencia de uso general.
<cfoch> con quien tendria que hablar para la charla en el colegio de contadores?
<viperhoot> puedes mandar un mail a council en ubuntu-pe punto org
<viperhoot> solicitando ello y los temas que te gustaría que se tratasen asi como de una posible fecha
<viperhoot> eso si, en la medida de lo posible trata de facilitar local
<cfoch> a michael le mando el correo?
<viperhoot> también puede ser
<viperhoot> de las 2 maneras lo recibirá
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-03
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> alguien me puede facilitar el codigo fuente de ubuntu, edubuntu o lliurex?
<carlosx> Hola a todos
<carlosx> :)
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-03
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<xander21c> hola Ddiods
<Ddiods> Hola Xander, q tal?
<xander21c> aca en la chamba tu?
<Ddiods> igual, estoy por instalar el ebox como servidor de dominio
<Ddiods> con eso termino de reemplazar todos los servidores windows de la empresa ;)
<xander21c> ;)
<Ddiods> me olvidaba, el banner y el polo, te lo entrego el sábado o antes?
<Ddiods> debo salir
<Ddiods> nos vemos
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-04
<viperhoot> buenas buenas
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> viperhoot:
<viperhoot> que tal man, aun no empieza no ?
<xander21c> no
<xander21c> mientras avancemos otros temas
<viperhoot> xander21c, ahora estuve preparando el nuevo diseño del sitio, que por cierto ha quedado mostro, pero sin movernos no lo podremos usar :P
<xander21c> eso
<xander21c> como hacemos,
<xander21c> necesitamos el minimo para drupal y ya? o algo mas?
<viperhoot> algunos modulos
<viperhoot> bueno, varios modulos
<viperhoot> tambien si de ahi queremos un planet
<viperhoot> dreamhost soporta python asi que normal
<xander21c> ok
<viperhoot> peeeeero
<viperhoot> sigo pensando que los foros tiene que moverse a ubuntuforums.org
<viperhoot> para poder soportar la carga
<xander21c> ok
<carlosj2585> Hola gente!
<carlosj2585> ¿están en reunión?
<viperhoot> eso hay que comentarlo
<viperhoot> carlosj2585, masomenos
<carlosj2585> ok
<carlosj2585> ¿qué van hablando?
<viperhoot> yo tenia habia propuesto la idea de mover de alojamiento el sitio web
<xander21c> hola carlosj2585 cosas relevantes a la web
<carlosj2585> ah ya..a, todavía nada para el Ubuntu Day...
<xander21c> creo q en unos 15 minutos mas, para dar tiempo a que lleguen los demas
<carlosj2585> chevere...
<carlosj2585> hablando de la web
<xander21c> carlosj2585: actualice el wiki http://sites.google.com/a/ubuntu-pe.org/wiki/2010-dia-ubuntu-mayo
<xander21c> viperhoot: explicaba que necesitamos para independizar nuestra web del hosting de canonical
<carlosj2585> hoy vi que la pagina de ubuntu-es cambió de tema  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/
<xander21c> viperhoot: continua
<carlosj2585> o bueno... recién la vi hoy...
<viperhoot> ah bueno
<carlosj2585> y está hecha con Drupal
<viperhoot> es que ya tengo un diseño mas o menos decente (con drupal siempre) con más funciones y de paso el salirnos del alojamiento de canonical nos da más libertades
<viperhoot> yo estoy dispuesto a ofrecer el alojamiento que tengo en dreamhost
<carlosj2585> chevere...
<viperhoot> pero los foros si los moveriamos a ubuntuforums.org
<viperhoot> ahora que drupal y ubuntuforums utilizan cualquier openid (como el de launchpad) no habria problemas con el registro unico de usuarios
<xander21c> debe ser el de launchpad
<viperhoot> el de launchpad o cualquiera, los soportaria todos
<carlosj2585> el login creo que si debe ser launchpad...
<viperhoot> claro, podriamos poner por defecto el de launchpad
<viperhoot> aunque en general funciona con cualquier openid
<viperhoot> y bueno, yo ofresco mi alojamiento, pero sólo si los foros se mueven, sino la sobrecarga hará que los de dreamhost me notifiquen :P
<carlosj2585> y que tan viable es poder cambiar de hosting?
<viperhoot> un tanto sencillo si
<viperhoot> pero es como empezar de cero
<viperhoot> que tampoco es tan malo
<viperhoot> el wiki, correos, y toda la info se mantiene
<viperhoot> salvo los foros
<viperhoot> ahi si empezariamos de cero
<CarlosKnight> hi
<carlosj2585> .... estaba viendo que no tenemos mucha participación en el foro de la comunidad tmpoco
<carlosj2585> Hello CarlosKnight!
<viperhoot> carlosj2585, ni creas
<carlosj2585> o bueno... las veces que me daba unas vueltas por los foros veía mensajes algo antiguos....
<carlosj2585> derrepente no estaba en los lugares correctos <(n_n)>
<viperhoot> siempre chequea los comentarios recientes a un lado de la página principal :P
<xander21c> empezamos en 2 minustos :)
<carlosj2585> viperhoot: si... cierto..... :D
<viperhoot> bueno, esa es mi proposición, a ver si la razonamos ;)
<carlosj2585> si mover el hosting de la web actual a otro servidor hace que mejoremos ... +|
<carlosj2585> +1 ... :D
<xander21c> +1
<viperhoot> jajaja
<xander21c> INICIA LA REUNION DÍA UBUNTU
<viperhoot> creo que seria mejor discutirlo con más usuarios
<carlosj2585> facil...
<xander21c> el viernes se quedo en que se definirian los temas hoy y que tendriamos un stand de instalaciones y reparto de cds + APTonCd con paquetes adicinales
<carlosj2585> ok .... Iniciamos la reunión
<xander21c> hoy definamos las charlas que van y los paquetes
<carlosj2585> bien... tnego algunas preguntas sobre los paquetes para el D extra
<xander21c> empecemos x los paquetes  q es mas rapido, esta reunion no debe durar mas de 1 hora o 1h 30 maximo
<xander21c> dinos carlosj2585
<carlosj2585> eso es lo que iba a preguntar... ¿qué paquetes se van a distribuir en el D extra?
<viperhoot> codecs +1
<carlosj2585> ¿se van a crear CD para 32bit y 64bit, o solo para 32bit?
<carlosj2585> yo tengo mi sistema (siempre lo eh tenido) de 64bit...
<carlosj2585> y a algunos de mis amigos (que tienen procesadores de 64bit) les instalo el sistema de 64bit ....
<xander21c> buen punto, no se habia tocado
<viperhoot> en tal caso serían 2 cds
<carlosj2585> aunque la mayoría sigue usando el de 32bit.. así su procesador sea de 64bit....
<carlosj2585> ahora el detalle es que no todos los paquetes disponibles para 32bit están disponibles para 64bit...
<xander21c> creo q habria de trabajar ambos, pendiendo de la persona que ayuden
<xander21c> pero no grabarlos sino hasta preguntar que tipo de pc tiene
<carlosj2585> yo por ejemplo (si me siguen en identi.ca o twitter ya lo deben saber) eh estado peleando con el plugin de flash para 64bit por un par de dias
<xander21c> carlosj2585: debemos incluir basicos: Codecs de video y audio
<carlosj2585> ya, eso si... pero.... el pluginde flash tambien (creo yo) que se debe incluir...
<xander21c> para que al menos puedan escuchar musica en mp3 como siempre y ver sus videos, creo q el los mas problematico, xq si no tienen internet ni notaran la falta de flash
<carlosj2585> siempre hay personas que utiliazn paginas que (para mala suerte) tienen contenido en flash ....
<carlosj2585> puede ser.....
<xander21c> el cd esta pensado para los que nos digan no tengo internet
<viperhoot> claro
<xander21c> el que tiene que baje no mas
<xander21c> de los repos
<viperhoot> codecs y utilitarios solamente pienso yo
<xander21c> y le recomendamos ayudas
<carlosj2585> bien...
<carlosj2585> entonces ... que paquetes utilizaríamos...
<xander21c> q utilitarios viperhoot
<carlosj2585> codecs de musica y video ... qudan.... ¿qué más?
<viperhoot> por ejemplo, aparte de los codes, descompresores (rar, zip, etc)
<carlosj2585> a ver... este tema del GIMP .... que ya no viene por defecto tmb...
<carlosj2585> decompresores:  p7zip-full, yo utilizo ese y tiene todo completo...
<viperhoot> claro, ese
<xander21c> aca estan los qu se necesitan para codecs http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Instalar_codecs_multimedia
<carlosj2585> a si... verdad tmb queria preguntar algo sobre esto de los codecs
<carlosj2585> algo medio extraño que pasa (no sé si solo a mi)....
<viperhoot> no estoy seguro, pero creo que aptoncd ya tiene unos filtros para seleccionar los paquetes de acuerdo a categorias
<viperhoot> de arranque se podria hacer eso
<carlosj2585> cuando instalo los complementos de gstremar  bad y ugly
<carlosj2585> al subir y bajar el volumen con la ventana de rhythmbox abierta, el sistema se conglea por unos 15 a 20 segundos.....
<xander21c> no me pasa
<carlosj2585> no sé si soy el único porque en google no encontré nada parecido....
<viperhoot> a mi tampoco :P
<carlosj2585> tampoco me pasaba desde 9.04 ... en 9.10 todo iba bien... aohra con 10.04 de nuevo el mismo error
<carlosj2585> y en google a nadie le pasó nada.... creo que soy en único en el planeta con ese problema.......
<viperhoot> podrias reportarlo
<carlosj2585> bueno, pero si no es un error "general" entonces se pueden incluir los complementos bad y ugly de gstreamer...
<carlosj2585> si, lo voy a hacer, lo iba a hacer en 9.04, pero se corrigió, y ahor de nuevo (ayer) apareció con 10.04 ...
<carlosj2585> ya bueno.. no nos desviemos mucho...
<carlosj2585> entonces complementos de audio y video,
<carlosj2585> complementos para compresión-decompresión
<carlosj2585> ¿utilitarios gráficos? ¿GIMP? ¿Inkscape? ¿XaraLX? ¿Blender?
<carlosj2585> otra cosa también... soporte completo de idioma....
<viperhoot> eso
<viperhoot> idioma
<carlosj2585> por ejemplo, OpenOffice.org viene en ingles por defecto
<viperhoot> quizá wine
<carlosj2585> wine tambien puede ser... con Play On Linux
<carlosj2585> ... ¿a que tipo de usuario va a estar enfocado el CD extra?
<viperhoot> carlosj2585, si no me equivoco a quienes no cuentan con internet y quieren un ubuntu que vaya un poco más completo desde el principio
<carlosj2585> si ... de hecho... pero ... que tipo de usuario digo.... gente "normal", diseñadores, developers, gamers.....
<carlosj2585> por ejemplo yo (que no tengo inter en mi casa) siempre me bajo los paquetes para tener mi servidor LAMP local, MonoDevelop, MySQL, Open-JDK
<carlosj2585> y ya en mi casa los instalo....
<carlosj2585> tambien aprovecho para bajar otros paquetes que me sirven...
<carlosj2585> pero ... ese soy yo.... de todo un poco... user, gamer, designer, y más developer.... así que hay que pensar a que tipo de usuario se va a enfocar el D extra
<viperhoot> creo que normalito
<carlosj2585> va a tener más paquetes par developers? más para users? y para gamers? ... mmmmm.....
<carlosj2585> hablando de eso.... ¿probaron MySQL Workbench? ...
<xander21c> ok, nos estamos desviando un poco
<carlosj2585> ya si,.... cierto... pero regresando al tema
<carlosj2585> para que tipo de usuarios va a estar enfocado el CD?
<xander21c> los paquetes para basico deberian ser: codecs, paquete de idioma para openoffice.org, p7zip-full, gimp
<viperhoot> quizá emesene
<carlosj2585> mmmm...... puede ser... pero ... si va a ser para una persona que no tiene conexión a internet .....
<viperhoot> no, olvidenlo
<viperhoot> para que seria necesario emesene si no hay conexión a internet :d
<viperhoot> xander21c, creo que con esos suficiente
<xander21c> ok
<carlosj2585> ya....
<xander21c> lo pongo en el wiki
<carlosj2585> paquetes de codecs multimedia
<carlosj2585> ...   ubuntu-restricted-extra  (todas las dependencias  :D )
<carlosj2585> ...   soporte de idioma completo
<carlosj2585> ...    programas de manipulación de imágenes (GIMP, Inkscape)
<xander21c> +1
<carlosj2585> va a ser un CD pequeño no más... no va a pasar de 100Mb...
<viperhoot> suficiente con lo que traerá :)
<carlosj2585> ya chevere...
<carlosj2585> yo me encargo de bajar los paquetes....
<carlosj2585> entre mañana y pasado mañana los tengo listos...
<xander21c> ok :)
<xander21c> pasemos a los temas para poder finiquitar esto y lanzar el registro a la mas tarde :)
<carlosj2585> bien
<xander21c> q les parecen los que estan :) faltan algunos ponentes, uno de la UTP me confirma el miercoles, sobre custumizar el ubuntu
<carlosj2585> ya chever... a, Xander, en la wiki pusiste  openoffice  ... debe ser OpenOffice.org ... :D
<xander21c> ok
<carlosj2585> otra cosa que me estuvieron preguntando mis amigos fue si va a ser necesario inscribirse en alguna web para aisitir (como el año pasado)
<carlosj2585> y tambien quisiera sber si se va a imprimir afiches o algun tipo de propaganda ....
<xander21c> algo muy basico :)
<xander21c> x el tiempo
<viperhoot> xander21c, creo que esto si podriamos solicitarlo por las listas
<viperhoot> la del plug tambien
<carlosj2585> no importa, quiero para llevar al IDAT y poner unos cuantos para que la gente vea
<xander21c> carlosj2585: no es necesario incribirse pero nos ayuda a tener un promedio de asistencia y
<xander21c> sabe publico va a ir
<carlosj2585> xander21c: mis amigos me preguntaban, porque el año pasado que les invité había una página para inscribirse, y querían saber si ahora habrá otra también...
<xander21c> les recomendaria q si xq estoy pensando en enviar info periodiacmente a esos mails
<carlosj2585> tabién les dije que vayan si no hay ninguna página para inscribirse... si van a ir, o al menos tengo 4 confirmado :D jeee...
<xander21c> como q opinan de los temas
<xander21c> http://sites.google.com/a/ubuntu-pe.org/wiki/2010-dia-ubuntu-mayo actualizado
<carlosj2585> el tema 4 ... ¿se podría hablar del nuevo Lubuntu?
<viperhoot> geniales los temas :d
<carlosj2585> ¿quién es el expositor?
<carlosj2585> creo que Rick Tuesta estaba probando Lubuntu...
<Genelyk> pero aun falta afinar
<Genelyk> seria poner Beta- lubuntu
<Genelyk> o lubuntu beta
<carlosj2585> Lubuntu Beta...
<viperhoot> aunque más dificil encontrar alguien que hable de ese tema
<carlosj2585> ¿sobre Launchpad va a hablar nxvl?
<carlosj2585> Rick Tuesta estaba probando Lubuntu, no sé como le estará yendo...
<viperhoot> carlosj2585, ese tema lo propuse yo, pero aun no es seguro que haya alguien que pueda hablar de ese tema :/
<Genelyk> iuhmmm
<carlosj2585> sería interesante, recuerdo que una vz nxvl habló sobre launchpad, creo que fué en la primera reunion presencial del PLUG ... :D
<Genelyk> :O
<viperhoot> no es seguro creo
<Genelyk> en mi opinion creo que aun no debe tocarse lubuntu
<carlosj2585> .... bueno... era una opinión :D
<viperhoot> si se presenta alguien por ese tema, creo que va, pero lo veo dificil :P
<carlosj2585> ...chevere.....
<carlosj2585> ¿alguien que hable sobre Firefox?
<Genelyk> mejor Opera :D
<xander21c> puedo invitar a percy de mozilla peru :)
<samuel> hola gente
<carlosj2585> eso hiba a proponer
<carlosj2585> invitarlo a Percy Cabello
<carlosj2585> a ver si puede hablarnos algo sobre Mozilla en general
<carlosj2585> Hola Samuel ... :D
<carlosj2585> estamos hablando sobre los temas para el ubuntu day:  http://sites.google.com/a/ubuntu-pe.org/wiki/2010-dia-ubuntu-mayo
<samuel> si lo estoy revisando
<carlosj2585> ¿qúe te parecen los temas?
<carlosj2585> ¿podrías hablarnos sobre algún tema?   :D
<carlosj2585> o quiza sugerirnos algún tema para incluirlo.... ¿o conoces a alguien que pueda hablarnos sobre algún tema interesante?
<samuel> son los 8 temas confirmados
<xander21c> quito launchpad y pongo mozilla les parece?
<Genelyk> si
<viperhoot> +1
<Genelyk> +1
<carlosj2585> +1
<samuel> +1
<xander21c> ok
<viperhoot> entonces
<viperhoot> algun punto más ?
<carlosj2585> ¿va a haber propaganda?
<carlosj2585> ¿afiches impresos?
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> no ay mucho tiempo
<xander21c> estoy preparando algo ahorita :)
<samuel> chevere
<samuel> algo como ??
<carlosj2585> ¿con los nuevos colore de Ubuntu?
<samuel> si pes como ah cambiado el logo y colores
<Genelyk> la fuente  tambien
<xander21c> la nueva fuente aun no esta disponible
<Genelyk> uhmm
<xander21c> a ver http://yfrog.com/0mdiaubuntup
<xander21c> :)
<xander21c> opiniones :)
<Genelyk> http://iyanovich.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/ubuntu-10-04-logos.jpg
<Genelyk> si cortas y pegas ese logo
<carlosj2585> eehh... hay un 7 que está de más entre OpenOffice.org y Mozilla ;D
<Genelyk> a no
<Genelyk> es es
<Genelyk> xd
<Genelyk>  taa viendo otro
<Genelyk> xd
<Genelyk> esta lento mi net
<Genelyk> en Hora
<Genelyk> esta  9:30 hs
<xander21c> :)
<carlosj2585> en Lugar hay que aumentar Universidad Inca Garcilazo de la Vega, para que se ubiquen mejor
<xander21c> algun horror (error) mas
<carlosj2585> ¿Lubuntu va a seguir como tema?
<samuel> es programa ya queda no??? http://sites.google.com/a/ubuntu-pe.org/wiki/2010-dia-ubuntu-mayo
<Genelyk> seria bueno q kubunru
<carlosj2585> Personaliza tu ubuntu, ¿no sería Ubuntu con mayuscula?
<Genelyk> en kubuntu ese bello desconocido
<Genelyk> seria  bueno en un reglon
<carlosj2585> Que hay de nuevo viejo, tilde en la e de Qué y signo de apertura de interrogación ¿
<carlosj2585> ¿Qué hay de nuevo viejo?
<carlosj2585> ¿Samuel, nos apoyas con algúna charla?
<samuel> ustedes diran para q soy bueno
<samuel> :)
<xander21c> como colaborar en la comunidad?? te parece samuel?
<xander21c> samuel: Interactuando con la comunidad: Uso de listas de correos y canales IRC
<carlosj2585> el tema 8
<carlosj2585> aja... ese mismo
<samuel> ya pess
<carlosj2585> chevre... :D
<xander21c> ok ya lo agregue
<samuel> y le puedo meter algo asi como Interactuando con la comunidad: Uso de listas de correos y canales IRC e internet
<samuel> para complementarlo con internet y social media
<carlosj2585> ¿foros también?
<samuel> claro
<carlosj2585> y redes sociales.... :D
<samuel> de todo un poco
<carlosj2585> chevere... :
<carlosj2585> :D
<samuel> q disen
<carlosj2585> +1 la idea de samuel
<xander21c> http://yfrog.com/78diaubuntup
<xander21c> opiniones ? para poder lanzarlo a la lista :)
<samuel> chevere
<Genelyk> dedonde sacast la carita del lince
<carlosj2585> ¿habría que poner el número del lanzamiento también?  Ubuntu 10.04 ...
<Genelyk> xD
<samuel> jajaj es ta un poco gordo
<Genelyk> naa
<Genelyk>  solo q m keria pra probar de fondo
<carlosj2585> jajaja.. si, el lince esta cachetón.... jajajja
<Genelyk> pero en transparencia
<Genelyk> marca de agua
<Genelyk> xD
<carlosj2585> ya igual... ¿habría que especificar que se trata de Ubuntu 10.04?
<carlosj2585> tambien, el tema Mozilla ... una sola palabra... lo hace ver corto?
<samuel> esta chevere sobrio y elegante
<xander21c> carlosj2585: es que aun no esta el tema exacto :)
<carlosj2585> y le falta un guión - después de Mozilla, para que no parezca que es un solo tema con el siquiente
<samuel> este lince http://www.fayerwayer.com/2010/04/canonical-pone-su-granito-de-arena-en-el-rescate-del-lince-iberico/
<carlosj2585> xander21c ....verdad.... :D ..
<Genelyk> seria
<Genelyk> Mozilla; Firefox
<carlosj2585> y un guión al final - para que no se mezcle con el siguiente tema...
<carlosj2585> ((... asu .. ¿solo quedan 105 linces? ... ))
<Genelyk> asu q lo traigan aka al peru
<Genelyk>  pa q esos gatitos chapen unas ratazas
<Genelyk> capaz con mas comida salen mas linces
<xander21c> listo http://yfrog.com/g0diaubuntup
 * xander21c se pregunta si hay alguien?
<carlosj2585> a ver...
<xander21c> para dar por concluida la reuna y anunciar el evento :)
<carlosj2585> una ultima....
<samuel> si me parese bien
<carlosj2585> Netboks sin ese apostrofe entre la k y la s ...
<carlosj2585> Netbooks
<carlosj2585> o simplemente Netbook
<xander21c> sin
<carlosj2585> porque ese 's en ingles significa pertenencia d algo .... :D
<xander21c> :)
<xander21c> si
<xander21c> en realidad copie y pega x eso les pido q me ayuden con el contro del bugs :)
<carlosj2585> La revolución de las Netbook
<carlosj2585> creo que con eso ya está todo...
<samuel> haa
<xander21c> ok
<carlosj2585> ah ya... Fecha:  Lugar: ... porque  Hora:
<carlosj2585> los  >>>   :  <<<  :D
<samuel> y Internet la primera con mayuscula
<carlosj2585> y punto al final ... :D
<xander21c> listo
<carlosj2585> perfecto ...
<Genelyk> XD
<xander21c> lo subo una vez mas x si aca :)
<carlosj2585> ya chevere..
<samuel> :)
<Genelyk> pero si le pones
<Genelyk> el numero del  version
<Genelyk> arribita
<Genelyk> http://yfrog.com/bht89p
<xander21c> http://yfrog.com/0qdiaubuntup
<samuel> entos ya esta listo para subirlo a mi facebook
<xander21c> opiniones?
<viperhoot> xander21c, me gusta el diseño
<carlosj2585> ya creo que queda :D
<carlosj2585> en ubuntu one  :   http://ubuntuone.com/p/25X/   :D
<Genelyk> see
<carlosj2585> ¿utilizan Ubuntu One?
<samuel> poco
<carlosj2585> a veces resulta interesante :D
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> carlosj2585:  as podido abrir algun png con IE8 desde ubuntu one
<carlosj2585> ... pero ...
<Genelyk> e probado en 5 maquinas y el mismo error
<carlosj2585> mmm.. no utilizo IE .....
<carlosj2585> lo dejé en la versión 6 ........ :D :D :D :D
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk> si buena version
<carlosj2585> jajajaja....
<carlosj2585> ¿que error bota?
<Genelyk> pero como decia  el 8 me sale o no a conexion o formato no reconocido
<carlosj2585> mmmm......... ¿bug o feature?
<Genelyk> como si la  pagina de mi archivo  no estaria en linea
<Genelyk> y cuando guardo el enlace como,.....   me dice formato no reconocido
<Genelyk> siempre tengo q bajar Opera
<xander21c> Ok entonces Se completa la reunión :) iniciemos la propaganda :)
<carlosj2585> no.... tendría que probar ....
<Genelyk> x
<Genelyk> XD
<carlosj2585> mañana q vaya a clases pruebo en los labos :D
<carlosj2585> .... claro... si me animo a utilizar una maquian don windows ... :S
<Genelyk> naa
<Genelyk>  no ala windowsfobia
<carlosj2585> jajajajaja
<carlosj2585> no es windows fobia.......
<carlosj2585> nada mas que ... no me llama la atención :
<carlosj2585> :D
<Genelyk> aun no e testeado los de 64 tanto ubuntu como windows 7
<carlosj2585> y si lo utilizo, lo hago con FireFox y con Chrome... a lo mucho con Opera ...
<carlosj2585> ... para decir que tambien utilizo navegadores cerrados :D
<Genelyk> Opera es lo mejor
<Genelyk> chrome ta x ese camino
<Genelyk> abrir firefox es como abrir una maquina virtual
<Genelyk> xD
<carlosj2585> Chrome 5 dev esta adictivo ............ :D :D
<carlosj2585> ya bueno.... entonces.. quedamos con ese afiche
<carlosj2585> para hacer propaganda.......
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk>  a esparcilo como spam !!!!!!!!1
<carlosj2585> jajaja... mmm... bueno, al abrir es un poquiiiiiiiiiiiiiiito lento..... pero unavez abierto .... :D
<carlosj2585> ya gente
<carlosj2585> yo ya me voy a hacer mi tarea para mañana....
<carlosj2585> (tareas... bah!)
<carlosj2585> ¿alguna otra reunion previa al evento?
<carlosj2585> ¿o ya se maneja por la lista?
<samuel> chicos ya estamos ok
<Genelyk> el resto se maneja x lista
<xander21c> ok :)
<carlosj2585> ya gente....
<carlosj2585> nos vemos para el evento
<carlosj2585> ... ¿a que hora?
<carlosj2585> ¿9am? ... ¿antes?
<samuel> ya
<samuel> chevere voya colgar el afiche
<samuel> en mi facebook
<carlosj2585> ya gente.. nos vemos!!!
<samuel> porfa manden el link de nuevo
<xander21c> http://yfrog.com/0qdiaubuntup
<xander21c> http://sites.google.com/a/ubuntu-pe.org/wiki/2010-dia-ubuntu-mayo
<xander21c> nos lleemos
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-05
<alexanderunifiis> Hola?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-07
<julio> alguien me podría ayudar con el tema de codec
<julio> necesito decodificador text/html para rhythmbox
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-09
<Guest54383> hola hay alguien???
<Guest54383> Estuve en el evento de la tarde y les agradezco, aprendi algo.... a cambiar el morado en el splash boot....
<Guest54383> Esta es la primera vez que pruebo el irc en Opera - ubuntu (opera tiene mail e irc incorporado.
<dantrix> o/
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl,
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ping
<nxvl> pong
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, sabes de alguien q haya llegado de chicago o new york?
<nxvl> de NY si
<nxvl> casi todos los gringos estan aca
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, suave... creo que solo cancelaron los vuelos de chicago
<nxvl> no, se q rick por ejemplo lo atrasaron bastaaante
<nxvl> pero como es frecuent flyer lo embarcaron al toque
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ayer llegamos al aeropuerto y nos dijeron "acaban de cancelar su vuelo..."
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y la cojuda de la del counter nos dijo "todo esta cancelado..., no hay nada disponible para el domingo"
<RoAkSoAx> y nos cambio para el lunes
<nxvl> y ahorita estas en chicago?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y lo peor de todo... es que estuvimos buscando y si habia sitios disponibles en otras rutas... pero al llamar, se lleno todo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no sigo en Miami
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, estoy con itnet7 q se esta quedando en mi depa
<nxvl> ah, osea desde miami les dijeron q habian cancelado su vuelo para europa
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si
<nxvl> ah chucha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, uintentamos hacer el selfchecking y la maquina nos boto un papel diciendo q hablemos con un encargado. Al hablar nos dijo "hace 10 minutos cancelaron el vuelo"
<nxvl> yo toy en europa desde el jueves
<nxvl> asi q no tuve roches
<nxvl> pero aca tamos ajustando con quedarnos aca botados
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si eso estabamos pensando nosotrso que talvez para el regreso va a ser una webada
#ubuntu-pe 2011-05-02
<jaszandre> hola tengo un problema con mi gedit al escribir en el terminal.. alguien me podria ayudar??
#ubuntu-pe 2011-05-04
<jorgeq21> saludos a todos
<jorgeq21> alguien que me preste ayuda
<jorgeq21> es algo simple
#ubuntu-pe 2011-05-05
<Reisilver> hola
<Reisilver> alguien está usando la versión 11.04
<Reisilver> =?¿?¿
#ubuntu-pe 2011-05-06
<henry_aqp> holas
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-30
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: estás?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: se me hace difícil estar a las 8pm, algo de imprevisto
<viperhoot> porfa hazte cargo de la reuna, vuelvo en una hora aprox.
<JoseeAntonioR> berrylosta: Hola! Has venido para la reunión?
<berrylosta> hola, no tengo el gusto, soy un reciente usuario de ubuntu y entré por curiosidad
<berrylosta> estuve el sábado en la mañana en la unac y y uno de los muchachos me instalo el ubuntu en mi laptop a pedido mio
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, que bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> berrylosta: Bueno, bienvenido a la comunidad, hacemos reuniones cada dos domingos a las 8pm por aquí :)
<JoseeAntonioR> berrylosta: cualquier cosa, estamos para ayudarte
<berrylosta> oh ya
<berrylosta> bueno trataré de darme un tiempo para empaparme poco  a poco
<berrylosta> me contacte con david soto el me ayudo ese día
<berrylosta> gracias por la invitación y bienvenida
<berrylosta> bene chau
<berrylosta> exit
<viperhoot> hola hola, viven ?
<viperhoot> :P
<g4t0> hay reu hoy??
<viperhoot> g4t0: si
<g4t0> y sobre que??
<viperhoot> estaba programada para las 8, pero recién pude llegar
<viperhoot> g4t0: basicamente anunciar los nuevos cambios que ha tenido la comunidad
<viperhoot> si no estoy interrumpiedo algo ,puedo empezar
<g4t0> ok
<viperhoot> Creo que empiezo
<g4t0> creo q somos 2
<Morell> 3
<viperhoot> eso parece, si nos pasó anunciarlo un poco más la reunión de esta vez
<viperhoot> en ese caso, que sea un poco más informal :P
<g4t0> en la lista de eventos de la web no estaba
<viperhoot> g4t0: si está, pero no tiene mucha info
<viperhoot> está como reuniones
<g4t0> si si me confundi
<g4t0> de link
<viperhoot> hehehe  ;)
<viperhoot> bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot:  hey
<viperhoot> lo que quería anunciar es que hay un par de cambios/mejoras en los servicios que manejamos
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> un segundillo!
<JoseeAntonioR> #startmeeting Reunion de Ubuntu-PE del 29 de abril del 2012
<JoseBot> Meeting started Mon Apr 30 01:47:37 2012 UTC.  The chair is JoseeAntonioR. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG | Reunion de Ubuntu-PE del 29 de abril del 2012 Meeting | Current topic:
<viperhoot> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> #topic Imformacion general
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG | Reunion de Ubuntu-PE del 29 de abril del 2012 Meeting | Current topic: Imformacion general
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair viperhoot
<JoseBot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR viperhoot
<viperhoot> dejaremos de usar los foros que hasta ahora se encontraban en http://peru.ubuntuforums.org  por una solución que me parece mucho más rápida y útil
<viperhoot> si estuvieron al tanto de nuestra página , sabrán que me refiero a Ask Ubuntu Perú : http://ask.ubuntu-pe.org
<viperhoot> un sitio de preguntas y respuestas muchísimo más práctico y eficaz que los foros que manteniamos
<viperhoot> y que la verdad no tenían mucha actividad :P
<viperhoot> ask ubuntu perú apenas lleva 3 días y ya tiene más actividad de la que lo tuvo nuestros foros en todo su tiempo :P
<JoseeAntonioR> El sistema está activo desde el miércoles a las 9:30pm, pueden registrarse sin ningun problema :)
<viperhoot> los invitamos a probarlo y a despejar sus dudas ralacionadas a ubuntu y gnu/linux en general allí ;)
<Morell> +1
<JoseeAntonioR> El sitio esta siendo constantemente monitoreado, asi que tendran una respuesta rapidamente.
<viperhoot> esa es la idea, el apoyo de todos con las preguntas que puedan surgir
<JoseeAntonioR> Cualquier cosa, si es que tienen comentarios o sugerencias, dudas, o encuentran algun bug por ahi, lo pueden reportar en http://ask.ubuntu-pe.org/feedback
<viperhoot> Por otro lado también quiero anunciarles que la comunidad ahora tiene mucha más participación en las redes sociales
<viperhoot> en facebook con : http:/www.facebook.com/ubuntuperu
<viperhoot> google+ : https://plus.google.com/110983866399624533096/posts
<viperhoot> y twitter con el hash tag #ubuntuperu
<viperhoot> 3 canales bastante utilizados para enterarse de las novedades de la comunidad ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> Aparte, tienen el blog, en http://blog.ubuntu-pe.org
<Morell> faltaría diáspora..
<viperhoot> bastantes canales ;)
<viperhoot> Morell: no sé si diaspora es una red social con una gran cantidad de usuarios en nuestro país, pero podríamos considerarlo ;)
<Morell> hay bastantes publicaciones sobre software libre...
<Morell> en diáspora...
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: Claro, pero lo que buscamos es la difusion, lo cual se logra mediante las redes sociales con gran actividad en el pais.
<Morell> ok solo es una sugerencia...
<Morell> está "bacán" el blog...
<viperhoot> Morell: mientras más canales de difusión tengamos, mucho mejor ;)
<viperhoot> creo que eso es todo lo que tengo que decir por ahora sobre novedades de ubuntu perú
<JoseeAntonioR> Yo tengo una cosa mas
<viperhoot> con el pasar de los días se planean hacer un par de mejoras al Ask , pero con calma ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: dale
<JoseeAntonioR> Con lo que respecta a Launchpad, los que deseen unirse al equipo, pueden firmar el Codigo de Conducta y unirse, y se les va a aceptar. Firmar el CoC es un requisito indispensable.
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, creo que eso es todo.
<JoseeAntonioR> No se si alguien tiene alguna duda al respecto...
<viperhoot> Por mi nada, todo bien hasta el momento .
<viperhoot> Por cierto, cómo les trata 12.04 ? :P
<Morell> ahora hay que mantenerlo activo...
<JoseeAntonioR> Después de una ruptura de sistema, todo bien.
<Morell> extraño el ocultamiento inteligente del lanzador...
<Morell> me parecía una buena característica no se por qué la han quitado..
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: Yo lo sigo teniendo igual, si deseas después de terminar te ayudo con eso.
<viperhoot> Morell: yo particularmente lo odiaba :P
<JoseeAntonioR> Bueno, creo que para la reunion eso es todo, gracias por venir hoy. Buenas noches.
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Mon Apr 30 02:04:59 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-04-30-01.47.moin.txt
<Morell> :) para gustos y colores...
<Morell> JoseeAntonioR, gracias...
<viperhoot> Se me hacía complicado tener varias ventanas maximizadas sin poder gestionarlas bien
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: Lo tienes en ingles o español?
<viperhoot> pero igual se puede volver a ocultar pienso ;)
<Morell> en español lo he estado probando desde el live...
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: A ver, en opciones del sistema>apariencia>comportamiento
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: Le das en auto-ocultar el lanzador
<Morell> sí claro. pero permanece oculto...
<Morell> y se muestra cuando acercas el cursor...
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: Esta en on?
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: Claro, eso se supone que debe hacer, o qué es lo que deseas?
<Morell> en el ocultamiento inteligente permanecía a la vista y se ocultaba cuando era necesario..
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, bueno, sinceramente nunca lo probe, al parecer ya no esta activo.
<Morell> por ejemplo cuando se maximizaba o se acercaba alguna ventana...
<JoseeAntonioR> Unity ha tenido demasiados cambios mayores
<Morell> así es... digamos que está en permanente proceso de formación
<viperhoot> Morell: debería poderse, googlealo o preguntalo en el Ask :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: tenemos que alistar la wiki, y ya! no tenemos tiempo!
<Morell> otro inconveniente que tengo es que no se configura bien la resolución del inicio de sesión...
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: voy a duplicar la wiki del proceso que hizo el equipo egipcio ahora mismo
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> Morell: sinceramente, nunca he tenido problemas con eso, cuestion de averiguar
<Morell> sí es por mi hardware...
<M1L0> bueenas!
<viperhoot> Morell: a mi me pasa que la resolución no es la adecuada hasta que inicio sesión y recién allí cambia a la resolución que debe, pero creo que eso es normal
<viperhoot> hola M1L0 ;)
<Morell> mmmm sí = me pasa a mi... pero no se si sea normal...
<M1L0> viperhoot: como vamos!
<Morell> se ve feo...
<g4t0> hi M1L0
<Morell> tan bonito que es el inicio de sesión ahora...
<viperhoot> Morell: antes se podía modificar para hacer que aparezca a la resolución correcta desde el xorg, pero no sé si eso sigue siendo válido
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ya lo dupliqué, para saber guiarnos ;)
<Morell> sí pues... estoy tratando de averiguarlo... lo comento para ver si por allí sale alguna pista...
<viperhoot> Morell: mándalo también al ask :P
<Morell> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: como tendremos 200 usuarios en una semana
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ojalá
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: sabes si hay miembros en arequipa?
<Morell> está bacán ese menú de la derecha en el blog...
<viperhoot> me imagino que sí, roaksoax es de esa tierras
<JoseeAntonioR> si es que hay una cantidad considerable les puedo llevar material, que estare por lla en junio
<viperhoot> cosa que preguntes por la lista
<JoseeAntonioR> en la wiki hay 8 personas
<JoseeAntonioR> preguntare poor ahi
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> bueno amigos, ya tengo que ir
<viperhoot> un saludo y ya nos leemos pronto ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> list, nos vemos!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-01
<Ddiods> Buenas
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Hola!
<Ddiods> JoseeAntorioR: Que tal? Como va todo?
<JoseeAntonioR> Bien, haciendo unas pruebas con Postfix, tu como vas?
<Ddiods> con ganas de echarme a dormir.. jejeje
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<Ddiods> y viendo Dr House
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: has trabajado con Postfix?
<Ddiods> algo, pero hace tiempo, últimamente uso un integrado llamado Zimbra
<JoseeAntonioR> si, eso usan en mi cole
<Ddiods> yo lo coloque en unas empresas y va muy bien
<JoseeAntonioR> me alegro
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-02
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, SergioMeneses!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo bien, ya listo y emocionado, tu como vas?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la verdad ando como enfermo :S
<SergioMeneses> y pues me voy a poner a hacer el reporte del flisol
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ouch, deben ser los cambios de clima
<JoseeAntonioR> cuidese
<SergioMeneses> y a ver si adelanto algo del LC para la uds
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso creo
<JoseeAntonioR> aca el flisol en una sede fue un desastre
<JoseeAntonioR> 9 personas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero eso es falta de logistica
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el stand de uco en bogota https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-US-ykM7DScg/T6CCPmvXiKI/AAAAAAAACf8/5g4DpBBC14Y/s819/IMG_9340.JPG
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> aunq hay faltan un resto de personas de la comunidad
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como van con la aprovacion?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ya tenemos todas las fotos, Michael las tiene en picasa, solo falta ponerlas en la wiki
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, seria bueno que crearan una cuenta de google para ubuntu-ve
<SergioMeneses> digo ubuntu-pe
<SergioMeneses> y hay subir todo
<SergioMeneses> cuestion q los administradores manejen esa cuenta
<JoseeAntonioR> tenemos una!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, eso eso!
<SergioMeneses> tengo unas ideas para hacer algunas modificaciones
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno ya para el otro ciclo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, huy yo tengo que hacer su testimonio
<SergioMeneses> paseme su wiki para tener eso agendado
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: perdon por la demora, estaba viendo algunsa cosillas en Amazon
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JoseeAntonioR muchisimas gracias!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y eso q va a comprar?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: estoy decidiendo si comprar un organo electrico, o ahorrar un iPhone
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, o.0
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, para mañana a esta hora ya estara el testimonio!
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, gracias!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, puedes meterle algo mas de diseño a tu wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: eso pensaba hacerle despues, la veo muy simple
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mire algunas cosas de la mia... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> que de por cierto hace poco no actualizo
<SergioMeneses> bueno cuando suba lo del flisol
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<neyder_> saludos!!!
<neyder_> saludos
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-03
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, neyder_!
<neyder_> Saludos JoseBot
<neyder_> JoseeAntonioR,
<JoseeAntonioR> como va todo?
<neyder_> aqui sin poder pasar a 12.05
<neyder_> 12.04
<neyder_> por otro lado ya mande mi aplicación para el equpo en LP
<JoseeAntonioR> neyder_: oh, ya firmaste el CoC?
<neyder_> hace milenios
<neyder_> estuve participando en ubuntu-pe casi desde los inicios
<JoseeAntonioR> dame un segundo que te apruebo
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, bienvenido de vuelta, entonces :)
<neyder_> pero luego me moví a sugar, deje el irc de ubuntu y tu verás
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<neyder_> aquellos años mozos
<JoseeAntonioR> neyder_: listo, ya aprobe tu solicitud :)
<neyder_> cómo va la gente por aquí
<neyder_> se agradece
<JoseeAntonioR> neyder_: todo muy bien, pensando en volver a reaprobarnos :)
<neyder_> si leí de eso
<JoseeAntonioR> neyder_: mas bien, si es que sabes de alguna persona interesada en Ubuntu, pasale la voz de la comunidad, siempre estoy aqui en cualquier cosa
<neyder_> juas! somos un grupote en Puno
<neyder_> son jovenes aún así que de IRC y eso aún noconocn pero le haré saber, por ahora ellos son más en facebook y eso
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, claro, pero cualquier cosa firman el CoC y se unen, yo los apruebo :)
<neyder_> uhm
<neyder_> vale
<JoseeAntonioR> neyder_: te recomiendo que uses otro nick, al parecer ya esta registrado
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey, hay que cambiar el cronograma del Open Week
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, saludos
<SergioMeneses> cual cronograma?
<JoseeAntonioR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES
<JoseeAntonioR> habra una o no?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, la verdad no se...
<SergioMeneses> me la he pasado muy ocupado
<SergioMeneses> y esta semana para rematar enfermo :S
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuando es la openweek?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: urgh, entonces le dire a pleia2 que ponga fecha por definir, se supone que la openweek es... esta semana que estamos viviendo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cierto!
<SergioMeneses> hay lo vi en twitter
<SergioMeneses> esta mañana
<SergioMeneses> pero podemos usar otra fcha
<SergioMeneses> eso no es atadura
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, bueno, entonces le dire a Lyz que comente las lineas en Spanish
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<JoseeAntonioR> o mejor, un FECHA POR DEFINIR antes, espero que se pueda hacer :P)
<JoseeAntonioR> :) *
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuando es el evento q uds tiene programado?
<JoseeAntonioR> 19 de mayo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, podemos usar ese fin de semana para hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> conseguimos un par de conferecistas mas y listo
<SergioMeneses> claro si uds quieren
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, claro!
<JoseeAntonioR> que sea viernes y sabado
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, es mejor sabado y domingo no?
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, entonces sabado y domingo sera :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ahorita mismo le digo a Luz
<JoseeAntonioR> Lyz *
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ella no esta duirmiendo ahora?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, 9pm para ella
<SergioMeneses> ok ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, excelente entonces
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hay un calendario en la openweek en español
<JoseeAntonioR> sip, habria que modificarlo
<SergioMeneses> se puede editar mientras lo paso en oficial al gcalendar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ahora en que horario seria?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, a ver dame un segundo
<m0ugly> hola, hamigos
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-04
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hey, a quienes les tengo que dar pisco? :P
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: daniel, ScottK, jono (te va a decir q no fiijo), Daviey
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<nxvl> si ves a manuel de la penia, tb hazlo tomar
<nxvl> es espaniol
<JoseeAntonioR> estoy llevando una botella porque no puedo pasar mas, por ahi ya veo como lo distribuyo :P
<nxvl> a Daviey le puedes dejar la botella cuando te aburras
<nxvl> pero el viernes
<nxvl> yo siempre sacaba una nomas
<nxvl> te va a durar
<nxvl> dustin kirkland tb le gusta el pisco
<nxvl> si esta soren hansen, tb
<JoseeAntonioR> de hecho sacare la botella en frente de Daniel
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces listo, queda la lista
<JoseeAntonioR> tu no vas, no?
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> al final no voy
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, hablaste con Jamie sobre lo del polo de Track Lead?
<nxvl> ah no
<nxvl> verdad
<nxvl> maniana lo jodo
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> tambien traere unos stickers de Powered By Ubuntu para la gente de aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> como estare por Denver, pasare por System76 para recogerlos
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hey!
<viperhoot> hola hola JoseeAntonioR ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> estamos contra el reloj, la wiki tiene que estar lista para el domingo!
<viperhoot> he estado algo perdido estos días
<viperhoot> la universidad me come vivo a ratos
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: la empiezo a reacomodar mañana todo el día
<JoseeAntonioR> y el colegio me quiere asesinar con examenes!
<nxvl> bueno me fui
<nxvl> nos vimos
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, en la tarde la doy una revisada
<viperhoot> nxvl: de tiempos :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: listo!
<nxvl> viperhoot: la chamba consume
<viperhoot> jajaja ta que todos estamos matados
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> estos ultimos dias he dormido pesimo, y el domingo que llego ya empiezo a trabajar con entrevistas
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ya copie el approval aplication del equipo egipcio a PeruvianTeam/ApprovalAplication
<viperhoot> está para reemplazar nada más
<JoseeAntonioR> si, lo revise
<viperhoot> pero de hecho que nos van a pedir eventos
<JoseeAntonioR> Michael dice que tiene fotos de todos los eventos
<JoseeAntonioR> desde el primero
<viperhoot> y ahí si estamos flojitos
<viperhoot> si, los tiene en su cuenta de picasa creo
<viperhoot> pero recientes?
<viperhoot> hubo algo del flisol ?
<JoseeAntonioR> el me dijo que tomaria muchas fotos
<viperhoot> voy a intentar decirle que me los pase
<viperhoot> para agregarlos al wiki
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: adivina, me aprobaron la sesion, hace dos dias
<SergioMeneses> OT: muchachos les recomiendo http://www.radio3hp.com/
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ya hable con S76, y me dicen que mandaran los stickers, hay algun codigo postal para la direccion que me diste?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: cool !
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: tambien pasare a recoger los nuestros, el proximo lunes o martes
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: Calamaro !
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: traes fruta :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: manda saludos !
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, esta ausente
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: viperhoot saludos
<SergioMeneses> codigo postal
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, el vuelo que tengo tiene wi-fi a bordo!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: la cosa es q en colombia no hay codigos postales oficiales
<SergioMeneses> pero puede usar 54001000
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, si no es oficial mejor no poner nada, lo dejo como esta
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: email sent!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: 540005
<SergioMeneses> ese es
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<SergioMeneses> es correcto
<SergioMeneses> segun http://www.mapanet.es/PostalCodes
<SergioMeneses> jaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ahora si, email afuera
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: colombia tiene un desorden en ese sentido
<SergioMeneses> si hay como un codigo postal
<SergioMeneses> pero lo maneja el dane
<viperhoot> bueno chocheras, hora de dormir acá
<viperhoot> matadito estoy
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: mañana me encargo del wiki hasta donde pueda ;)
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos entonces viperhoot
<viperhoot> ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: mas o menos cuanto se demora en llegar eso?
<SergioMeneses> como para estar preparado
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ping!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: ppong
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, ya tengo el tracking code!
<JoseeAntonioR> pero hay un problemilla, lo mandaron a la persona que estaba antes en la lista
<JoseeAntonioR> puedes contactarla para conseguir los stickers, por favor?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: aaaa
<SergioMeneses> miercoles
<JoseeAntonioR> Int. 4, Apto. 102
<JoseeAntonioR> Bogota, DC -111011
<JoseeAntonioR> COLOMBIA
<JoseeAntonioR> URGH!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso suele pasar
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: segunda vez que me pasa!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: jajaja
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-05
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<Baumes> boa noite a todos
<JoseeAntonioR> Baumes: Hi!
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: hola!
<viperhoot> hola hola ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> como vas?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ya sólo falta la lista de eventos y algunas fotos en el wiki
<viperhoot> y aplicar para la próxima entrevista
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<JoseeAntonioR> vere si se puede hacer algo en el UDS
<viperhoot> igual si crees que se deba añadir algo más, lo editas ;)
<viperhoot> igual voy a ver si algo más puedo poner
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, problemilla
<JoseeAntonioR> no hay sysadmins conectados, no podemos cambiar el admin del mailing list
<viperhoot> cierto
<viperhoot> ahí quería añadir el número de inscritos
<viperhoot> cuando partes al UDS?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: mañana a la 1pm sale mi vuelo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: de todos modos estare ahi presionando a los sysadmins a ver si hacen alguillo por nosotros
<viperhoot> ojalá que si
<viperhoot> en todo caso ya dejamelo a mi lo del wiki
<viperhoot> voy a tratar de terminarlo con todo lo que encuentro para mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> para el domingo si tiene que estar listo, ese dia hablare con Laura Czajowski
<viperhoot> bacán
<viperhoot> creo que conviene más que tu seas el contact para la aprobación
<JoseeAntonioR> como ustedes prefieran
<viperhoot> si la vez en persona por ahí que se facilitan las cosas
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, claro, pero de hecho que me dira espera a la siguiente reunion
<JoseeAntonioR> la lista de ubuntu members es el council :P
<viperhoot> me suena a que hay 2 más
<viperhoot> pero no estoy seguro
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, tendriamos que verificar, quienes crees que son?
<viperhoot> creo que nxvl debe saber más, me suena que uno era un patín de la garcilazo de lima
<viperhoot> pero no estoy seguro
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, bueno, cuestion de averiguar
<viperhoot> intentaré también eso
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: estoy cambiando el nombre y arreglando gramatica en ingles, tambien quitando las fotos del final
<viperhoot> a cual nombre ?
<viperhoot> creo que era estandar lo del ApprovalApplication
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: nosotros somos ReapprovalApplication
<viperhoot> ah ok
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: sugerencia: cuando escribas LoCo en la u-wiki, escribelo como Lo``Co, porque si no redirige a otra pagina
<viperhoot> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> no es nxvl un MOTU?
<viperhoot> no había caído en cuenta de eso
<viperhoot> creo que nxvl y roaksoax
<JoseeAntonioR> sip, ambos son MOTUs
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ya tengo que fugar, de mañana no pasa que está terminada ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: listo, espero tener internet en el avion para cualquier eventualidad
<viperhoot> jajaja
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> cuantos días te quedas por allá ?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: no comprarás algo de ropa ubuntera porsia?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, me quedo hasta el 12, de ahi me voy para denver
<JoseeAntonioR> por que, quieres? :P
<viperhoot> si, un par de trapitos
<JoseeAntonioR> dejame ver si es que puedo traer algo
<viperhoot> me avisas sino, para comprarlas desde aquí y que lleguen a la comodidad de tu hogar :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> pero por que no haces que lleguen a tu casa?
<viperhoot> uhhhh, cuando llegarán
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver...
<JoseeAntonioR> pucha, no puedo revisar, no funciona el login
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: no te preocupes, no es urgente ;) ya lo coordinamos luego, ahora ya estoy por salir. Viva el viernes !
<JoseeAntonioR> ok! :)
<locodir-user> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-03
<cfoch_> hola no soy un bot
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, cfoch_
<Destroyer> hola hola
<cfoch_> cual es motivo de esta reunion
<cfoch_> ?
 * SergioMeneses saluda a todos!
<alemcito> hola
<alemcito> cfosch_
<alemcito> hola
<luigui> conocen algun lugar dond consegui temas de ubuntu
<cfoch_> hola no soy un bot
<cfoch_> cual es el motivo de esta reunion
<cfoch_> ?
<alemcito> no es reunion
<cfoch_> crei
<cfoch_> parece que reviven los ubunteros
<JoseeAntonioR> cfoch_: no hay reunion
<cfoch_> si ya me di cuenta
<Destroyer> hola hola
<cfoch_> hi
<Destroyer> siguen enviando CD'S  de ubuntu /?
<cfoch_> la comunidad creo
<cfoch_> una vez yo mande un correo
<cfoch_> y me lo mandaron cuando ya habian cancelado el shipit
<cfoch_> pero
<cfoch_> hace años
<JoseeAntonioR> Destroyer: si, todavia mandamos dvds
<Destroyer> si bueno snos dijeron que llegaria con el pack del flisol  ...
<JoseeAntonioR> (o cds si es de 12.04)
<Destroyer> bueno somos organizadores del flisol puno ...
<JoseeAntonioR> Destroyer: y tambien, mandamos dvds de 12.10 en el pack del flisol
<JoseeAntonioR> yo, con mis manos, los puse en sobres
<Destroyer> eh si ..  bueno nos llegaron no menos de 10 cds...
<Destroyer> pero no pude tener ninguno con lo del flisol se fueron todos los cds ... :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Destroyer: eso ya quedo a disposicion de ustedes, es lo que teniamos, no podemos hacer mas
<Destroyer> bueno somos una comunida de software libre aca en puno ... ya trabajando en sftware libre mas de 2 anios  ...
<Destroyer> mm Dale bueno graicas de todos modos ... hehe si pos no  lo cuidamos ... haha descuido nuestro ..
<JoseeAntonioR> y para que conste, mandamos exacto 10 dvds a cada sede
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<Destroyer> :) bueno ..   bueno cada cuanto tiempo envían dvds ... ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Destroyer: los enviamos a cada persona segun lo pida, uno por version por persona, a menos que nos especifiquen algun caso especial
<th3pr0ph3t> Acabo de ver la publicación en facebook invitando gente aquí. Veo que todavía somos pocos.
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, th3pr0ph3t :)
<JoseeAntonioR> si, me gustaria tener mas gente por aqui, usualmente esta un poco vacio :)
<JoseeAntonioR> y hola, Bucles :)
<Destroyer> Bueno somos una comunidad se software libre aca en puno... y bueno ...  aca nuestro fb: http://www.facebook.com/CodigoLinuxPeru
<JoseeAntonioR> gracias por pasarte, Destroyer
<Destroyer> Pues bueno ..Esperare un tiempo prudente para poder hacer el pedido de los dvds :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Destroyer: recuerda que cada persona lo debe hacer, no puedo enviarte como comunidad
<Destroyer> ah bueno ... crei que se podría hacer como comunidad ... mm bueno bueno .. gracias ...  Bueno por agosto estaremos pasando por Lima   que nos invitaron a un evento .... espero poder  coordinar un encuentro con ubuntu peru para compartir algunos conocimientos  ..:)
<JoseeAntonioR> si, claro :)
<Destroyer> :) (y)
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, zz32 :)
<Rene_> l
<Rene_> holas
<viperhoot> Rene_, hola hola o/
<Rene_> buenas saben algo del nagios?
<viperhoot> la verdad que yo nada
<viperhoot> pero leyendo, se ve bastante bueno
<Rene_> es justo alli tengo un problema con el al configurarlo
<viperhoot> Rene_, prueba en #ubuntu-es
<viperhoot> siempre está abarrotado de gente
<viperhoot> ;)
<Rene_> no m deja TESTEAR pcs con windows desde mi server de ubuntu
<Rene_> oks thks
<Rene_> muchas gracias x todo
<viperhoot> suerte ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: vas al UDS?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, a par de sesiones nada más
<viperhoot> son las exactas horas de mi chamba :(
<JoseeAntonioR> oh :(
<JoseeAntonioR> yo justo estoy de vacaciones
 * JoseeAntonioR checks willing to be crew
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: http://whereschuck.org/
<viperhoot> jajaja si
<viperhoot> ya agregaron las del uds-r
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: todavia no agregan las sesiones del uds-s, que yo sepa
<viperhoot> pero ya están los horarios establecidos
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, si
<viperhoot> empieza maso 9am aqui
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: un favor, cuando vas a summit.ubuntu.com, en el favicon (el iconito de la pagina, el que sale al costado del titulo), te aparece el old ubuntu logo?
<viperhoot> no sale nada
<viperhoot> estoy con chromium
<viperhoot> una hoja en blanco como favicon
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, byueno
<viperhoot> voy a pasaearme por varias páginas a ver si carga
<viperhoot> por fin
<viperhoot> sale el ícono actual
<viperhoot> logo blanco con círculo naranja
<viperhoot> http://uds.ubuntu.com/wp-content/themes/ubuntu-developer-summit/assets/img/favicon.ico
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver
<JoseeAntonioR> seguro?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: cosa rara, marco como bug :)
<JoseeAntonioR> y chequea fb
<viperhoot> hehe ok
<viperhoot> o/
<th3pr0ph3t> r
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-05
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Ya está funcionando correctamente \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: sep, ayer termine de configurar google apps antes de salir
<viperhoot> perdecto
<viperhoot> dejo armado un wordpress y ya luego lo pintamos y todo ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: tienes por ahí el theme que usan en wordpress?
<viperhoot> el más actual
<JoseeAntonioR> si, un segundo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Ya está montado ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<viperhoot> le crearé un index.html para tapar
#ubuntu-pe 2014-04-28
<roaksoax> n/win 9
#ubuntu-pe 2014-05-01
<locodir-user> Por favor, necesito contactarme (webcam o voz) con alguien que sepa y me pueda ayudar a instalar y configurar bien, particionando y redireccionando la "Carpeta personal (/home)" a una partición nueva o disco duro para datos en Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, Ubuntu Studio 14.04 LTS, Lubuntu 14.04 LTS y Xubuntu 14.04 LTS. Desde ya gracias.
<locodir-user> ¿Hay alguien por aquí?
<jose> http://askubuntu.com/questions/21321/move-home-folder-to-second-drive
<locodir-user> ¿Nadie puede conectarse por webcam o solo por voz?
#ubuntu-pe 2015-04-29
<calin> holass
<Guest98322> ola
#ubuntu-pe 2015-05-01
<Jotakun> Hola
<Jotakun> alguno tiene experiencia instalando ubuntu en una laptop con windows uefi?
